# Gli gnocchi



## Giannaclaudia

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> E gli gnocchi?


 
Qualche anno fa una collega, uscendo di tutta fretta dalla sala professori, si giustificò dicendo: "Vado a prendere *i *gnocchi prima che chiuda la gastronomia"
Altre due colleghe, docenti di lingua e letteratura italiana e latina, la guardarono con disgusto e commentarono: "Che orrore, ormai ci stiamo riducendo a parlare scorrettamente come i nostri alunni. Si dice: *gli *gnocchi".
Le colleghe sono andate in pensione lo scorso anno: pensioniamo anche "gli" gnocchi?
Personalmente dico *gli* gnocchi, ma, aihmè, per quanto riguarda il singolare cado in errore di sovente. 
Mentre da bambina, io mangiavo la focaccia, i miei cugini di Scandiano mangiavano *il* gnocco; e che dire, inoltre, *del* gnocco fritto di mia nonna? 
Se, accingendomi a tavola, qualcuno dovesse esclamare: "Guarda *quello* gnocco", istintivamente mi volgerei verso la finestra per guardare chi è quella bellezza d'uomo che sta passando, senza minimamente pensare che stanno commentando la forma di uno degli gnocchi serviti in tavola.

L'italiano è una lingua di lingue in continua evoluzione. Qual è l'atteggiamento migliore o più corretto da tenere?  
A voi foreri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Klashko

Le regole grammaticali sono abbastanza ferree... emiliani, lombardi e veneti hanno deciso che davanti a _gn_, _s+consonante_ e _z_ vada l'articolo "_il_"... non posso far nulla se non correggere e ridere sotto i baffi...


----------



## Fiottolino

Ciao Giannaclaudia
Generalmente si dice "gli gnocchi" e "lo gnocco" e si fa riferimento a un tipo di pasta fatta con le patate.
"Il gnocco fritto" è una specialità culinaria emiliana e  in questo caso è corretto utilizzare "il"  perché da quelle parti dicono così.
Al plurale io utilizzerei sempre "gli" Comunque non è sbagliato
A presto
Paolo


----------



## Klashko

No, credo che vada comunque utilizzato l'articolo "lo" anche se si tratta di una specialità regionale... o volete il federalismo degli articoli??


----------



## leopoldo carra

Al plurale userei anch'io "gli" senza esitare. Al singolare dipende dal contesto, dal registro e dalla destinazione del testo: se dovessi descrivere una scena che si svolge tra emiliani userei "il", in un manuale di cucina userei "lo"


----------



## Elisa68

Klashko said:
			
		

> No, credo che vada comunque utilizzato l'articolo "lo" anche se si tratta di una specialità regionale... o volete il federalismo degli articoli??



Non male.
Sono d'accordo. Anche se si tratta di specialità regionale la specialità può essere il nome, non l'articolo che lo precede.
_Lo gnocco._
_Gli gnocchi._


----------



## primo_cerchio

Se fosse come dite voi diremmo ancora: -Dov'è lo zio ?-
-Ei si trova nel giardino.-


----------



## Klashko

infatti si dice LO ZIO!!! O tu dici _IL ZIO????_


----------



## primo_cerchio

Lo zio suona bene.
Gli gnocchi no.
Io dico gli gnocchi per rimarcare che ho fatto il classico e sono di estrazione borghese e per darmi un po' di arie ma "I GNOCCHI" ormai suona meglio.


----------



## Klashko

Ma cosa dici! Suona malissimo! E poi, _LO_ e _GLI _non sono stati messi davanti a certe parole a casaccio, ma per questioni eufoniche!


----------



## leopoldo carra

Rispondendo a primo cerchio:
io a dire il vero pensavo soprattutto all'uso. Sono di Parma, ma non ci vivo più da tanto. "I gnocchi" l'ho sentito dire solo lì. Altrove sempre "gli".
Buona serata a tutti


----------



## primo_cerchio

Klashko said:
			
		

> Ma cosa dici! Suona malissimo! E poi, _LO_ e _GLI _non sono stati messi davanti a certe parole a casaccio, ma per questioni eufoniche!



Gli gnocchi non è eufonico,
GL attaccato a GN è brutto.
La regola andrebbe cambiata.

Se poi in alcune regioni marginali lo si sente suonare meglio non so ma nell'italia del nord dove oggi come oggi si parla l'italiano vero supnerebbe meglio.


----------



## Klashko

Regioni marginali???? Questo lo definirei razzismo... e comunque dì pure _i gnocchi_, ma sappi che è sbagliato. Quindi dirai anche
_il gnomo_
_i gnomi_
_il gnu_
_fare il gnorri_

contento tu...


----------



## primo_cerchio

Non è razzismo ma realismo.

Sul plurale mi perplimo


----------



## Klashko

Comunque le "regioni marginali" di cui parli sono tutte quelle dal Po in giù...


----------



## primo_cerchio

Comunque cedo le armi la regola c'è e come tale va rispettata


----------



## dsalvato

Klashko said:
			
		

> Comunque le "regioni marginali" di cui parli sono tutte quelle dal Po in giù...


Mi auguro sia solo una provocazione.
W *gli* gnocchi, in ogni caso!
Anche qui nel profondo sud


----------



## Klashko

primocerchio sosteneva che_ gli gnocchi_ si dice solo in delle regioni di importanza marginale... e gli rispondevo per le rime!


----------



## diddue

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> ...ma nell'italia del nord dove oggi come oggi si parla l'italiano vero supnerebbe meglio.



Per gli stranieri che ci leggono sarebbe utile precisare cosa significhi "Italiano vero" . Dal contesto sembra che l'Italiano vero sia quello parlato attualmente al nord anche quando contraddice la grammatica e le altre convenzioni linguistiche condivise (anche al nord presumo).

Per gli amici stranieri: "Gli gnocchi" è corretto. "I gnocchi "  è scorretto, secondo il "vero" (=corrente e corretto) Italiano che è quello che delle grammatiche e dei dizionari. 

L'Italiano è una lingua rigidamente ancorata alle regole, molto più dell'Inglese. Non è né un bene, né un male, è una sua caratteristica.

Cristina


----------



## ElaineG

Non parliamo più delle "regioni marginali."  Potrebbe essere solo uno scherzo, ma trovo l'argomento inappropriato per questo forum.  Nel futuro, i posti similari saranno cancellati.

Grazie per la vostra collaborazione,

Elaine
Moderatrice


----------



## Klashko

scusatemi, ma tentavo di far capire a primo cerchio quali baggianate stesse dicendo!
diddue sono molto d'accordo con te! ;-))


----------



## primo_cerchio

Klashko said:
			
		

> scusatemi, ma tentavo di far capire a primo cerchio quali baggianate stesse dicendo!
> diddue sono molto d'accordo con te! ;-))



Grazie mille.


----------



## Frenko

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Sul plurale mi perplimo


Per gli amici stranieri: il verbo perplimere non esiste 

...e visto che ci sono, anche per me "lo gnocco/gli gnocchi" --- "il gnocco/i gnocchi"

F


----------



## adrianok

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Non parliamo più delle "regioni marginali." Potrebbe essere solo uno scherzo, ma trovo l'argomento inappropriato per questo forum. Nel futuro, i posti similari saranno cancellati.
> 
> Grazie per la vostra collaborazione,
> 
> Elaine
> Moderatrice



 A Napoli diremmo "si' nu mostr!" (credo si scriva così!!!)

 Concordo pienamente con tutti coloro che hanno scritto "gli gnocchi"!


----------



## adrianok

diddue said:
			
		

> Per gli stranieri che ci leggono sarebbe utile precisare cosa significhi "Italiano vero" . Dal contesto sembra che l'Italiano vero sia quello parlato attualmente al nord anche quando contraddice la grammatica e le altre convenzioni linguistiche condivise (anche al nord presumo).
> 
> Per gli amici stranieri: "Gli gnocchi" è corretto. "I gnocchi " è scorretto, secondo il "vero" (=corrente e corretto) Italiano che è quello che delle grammatiche e dei dizionari.
> 
> L'Italiano è una lingua rigidamente ancorata alle regole, molto più dell'Inglese. Non è né un bene, né un male, è una sua caratteristica.
> 
> Cristina



Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Juri

Meno male che non mi sono intromesso con *gli pneumatici*!


----------



## Isabella

Ciao a tutti,
sono basita!!!
Da tempo non entravo in questo forum e ora ho scoperto che, rispetto a tutti i miei "vicini di casa" non so parlare....
Io sono di Brescia, e adoro GLI gnocchi, se ne mangio uno solo mangio LO gnocco...
Ho scoperto di parlare come una borghese classista, ma più ci penso e più mi rendo conto che tutte le persone che conosco e frequento qui a Brescia dicono GLi gnocchi (nella fattispecie io dico anche GLI gnocchi fritti, non solo quelli di patate), forse vivo in un'isola felice del nord dove si parla un italiano corretto???!!!
ciao
Isabella


----------



## Juri

Che forum "tuttofare", va bene anche per gli sfoghi!
Comunque Brescia e' bellissima!


----------



## V52

L'argomento è assolutamente interessante! 
Vi riporto di seguito  quello che prevede la nostra grammatica in merito all'aticolo determinativo "il" . Esso si trasforma in "lo" (plur. "gli")  davanti ai nomi  maschili che iniziano per :

_"S" impura (es: sbagli, scandalo...)_
_"Z"  (zaino, zero...)_
_"X"    (xilofono, xilografo)_
_davanti ai  due gruppi "pn"  e "ps"  (pneumatico, pseudonimo...)_
_davanti alla cosiddetta semiconsonante "i"  (iato, ioduro, yogurt...)_
_e ... (eccoci "in nuce") davanti ai "DIGRAMMI"   "GN"  E "SC" , ovvero nomi quali "Gnocco" "Gnomo"  "gnorri" , oppure "sceicco" "sceriffo", "scialle" _
_Esistono tuttavia delle  oscillazioni, per cui ad esempio "pneumatico"  lo si fa precedere spesso da "il"  e non da "lo" ._

Non la sapevo a memoria, ho copiato dalla Grammatica "Dardano-Trifone"  ed. Zanichelli...

Io direi che, visto il mutamento continuo della nostra lingua, se esistono oscillazioni nell'uso tra "il" e "lo" davanti al gruppo "pn", possono via via diventare valide anche le oscillazioni nell'uso dell'articolo determinativo  maschile davanti ai digrammi. Oscillazioni tuttavia di carattere locale, che , visto che non cambiano il significato, sono accettabili, pur se improprie.
Insomma:
diciamo che le forme condivise sono "LO GNOCCO"  "GLI GNOCCHI" (buon Italiano, )
forme improprie sono "IL GNOCCO" "I GNOCCHI"  (forme locali e di origine dialettale)
A mio parere entrambi gli usi sono belli e significativi del contesto in cui vengono espressi. Su un giornale letto in tutto il paese sarà bene trovare "lo gnocco", in un romanzo che narra una storia che so...  a Parma, sarà del tutto lecito trovar scritto "Il gnocco". 
Se mi sbaglio ditemelo...
Vittorio


----------



## primo_cerchio

Il gnocco è molto brutto.

Gli gnocchi anche

SuonEREBBE meglio I GNOCCHI.

Le regole talvolta hanno eccezioni.


----------



## diddue

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Se mi sbaglio ditemelo...
> Vittorio



Mi pare tutto condivisibile... soprattutto il tono, che ha risollevato quello del thread in generale!  
Cristina


----------



## V52

Eh no! Così però non vale! Se tu, Primo Cerchio, mi parli di eccezioni alle regole, me le devi documentare! 
Accetto il fatto che a te non piaccia , nulla di male, ma se hai un'eccezione alla regola, devi dire da dove la prendi, altrimenti è il tuo, pur accettabilissimo, gusto personale... 
Vittorio


----------



## primo_cerchio

L'eufonia dovrebbe giocare un suo ruolo.

E' lo stesso che per pneumatico ma pneumatico è parola "straniera" pneuma è greco.


----------



## diddue

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> L'eufonia dovrebbe giocare un suo ruolo.


l'eufonia è principalmente questione di gusto, quindi non può "giocare un solo ruolo" per definizione. E' la regola che "gioca un solo ruolo". 
Per questioni eufoniche si può stabilire una regola, che a quel punto, prescinde dal gusto.
Personalmente trovo cacofonico  " i gnocchi"

Cristina


----------



## primo_cerchio

Ma dai, gl e gn così a un dipresso stanno malissimo!


----------



## Juri

Ehila! L'argomento e' stato dissezionato nei minimi dettagli gia' due volte quest'anno.
Acqua calda chiama America!


----------



## V52

Juri said:
			
		

> Ehila! L'argomento e' stato dissezionato nei minimi dettagli gia' due volte quest'anno.
> Acqua calda chiama America!


 
Comincio a condividere...
Passo e chiudo
Vittorio


----------



## Juri

Questo tanto ripetere di gnocchi, m'ha fatto per forza ricordare che nel nord-est, (ma in special modo a Trieste, credo) gnocchi e' pure sinonimo di "crucchi".Ricordo che nell'immediato dopoguerra si usava goliardicamente cantare sull' aria di una marcia tedesca (che recitava "Noi voliamo sull'Inghilterra") ...e anche i gnocchi andera' a farse ciavar; guai se no!

Absit iniuria verbo.(Juri)


----------



## Shy1986

Scusate se rispondo con due anni di ritardo ma cercavo qualcuno che mi spiegasse se si dice GLI gnocchi o I gnocchi. Ho trovato risposta.
Come potete vedere sono di Parma e di conseguenza dico sempre I gnocchi (mi suona meglio ma probabilmente perchè lo sento dire sempre) ma al singolare ho sempre detto LO gnocco anche perchè qui a Parma non mi è mai capitato di doverlo dire. Le uniche volte in cui ho sentito dire LO GNOCCO è stato da Reggiani e Modenesi quando parlano di GNOCCO FRITTO e GNOCCO SALATO che qui a Parma sono rispettivamente chiamate TORTA SALATA e TORTA FRITTA.
Ringrazio tutti per i chiarimenti.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

primo_cerchio said:


> Gli gnocchi non è eufonico,
> GL attaccato a GN è brutto.
> La regola andrebbe cambiata.
> 
> Se poi in alcune regioni marginali lo si sente suonare meglio non so ma nell'italia del nord dove oggi come oggi si parla l'italiano vero supnerebbe meglio.


 


Anche io entro in questa vecchia discussione...
Il "brutto" o l'eufonico sono soggettivi, perché evidentemente dipendono da quello che si è abituati a sentire intorno a noi. 
A me per esempio suonano  malissimo il gnocco e i gnocchi, semplicemente perché la prima volta che l'ho sentito (anzi letto), è stato qualche mese fa in un forum di cucina a proposito dello gnocco fritto tipico di alcune zone dell'Emilia.
Qua a Firenze tutti dicono gli gnocchi (chiamati anche "topini", non so se sia lo stesso in altre parti d'Italia) e con questo intendiamo un tipo di primo fatto con farina e patate.

Per quanto riguarda il fatto che l'italiano vero oggi sia parlato nell'Italia del Nord (scritte con le maiuscole), non voglio entrare in nessuna polemica ma non mi risulta.


----------



## mickeybrz

primo_cerchio said:


> Se fosse come dite voi diremmo ancora: -Dov'è lo zio ?-
> -Ei si trova nel giardino.-


 
Ella lo guardò scandolezzato: allo spedale od in iscuola non si ride!


----------



## mickeybrz

Mi permetto anch'io di entrare in merito e ricordo che il Gabrielli diceva che esistono sì le regole ma la grammatica ad un certo punto deve tener conto dell'uso. Oggi la grammatica dice (se non erro) che incombere e soccombere (lascio perdere procombere perché per vedere cosa significhi devo sfogliare il vocabolario) NON hanno il participio passato.
Tuttavia se io, tu, voi cominciassimo a dire: "siamo soccombuti alla stanchezza", le grammatiche (parecchi anni dopo, perché c'è un certo ritardo...) ne prenderebbero atto.

PNeumatico: ormai "PN" non suona così difficile, si riesce ad attaccarci foneticamente una "L" <LPN> e quindi "il pneumatico" suona abbastanza corretto anche perché il plurale <IPN> (ipnosi) va alla grande.

GNocco: <LGN> scivola maluccio e quindi "lo gnocco" tiene testa a "il gnocco"; poi però <IGN> (ignoto) suona bene e perciò "i gnocchi" (se si usa "lo gnocco" è una barbarie ma pazienza..., facciamo finta sia come l'uovo/le uova). Se devo scrivere però uso "gli gnocchi", a dimostrazione che la parola precede lo scritto come evoluzione.

E già che ci siamo un po' di spasso: i gnocchi sono noti anche in Argentina, anzi con questo termine culinario (penso portato dai nostri emigrati) si indicano soprattutto i raccomandati che - come gli gnocchi che si fanno solo al giovedì - vanno al lavoro un solo giorno alla settimana, a ritirare la paga.
Però se uno spagnolo scrivesse "gnocchi" lo leggerebbe "GHNOCCI" e quindi lo scrivono ñoqui (<n-tilde>oqui) che si legge GNOCHI appunto. Carina no?


----------

